# New To Us 26Rs



## royt (Aug 30, 2010)

new to us 2003 26rs our first trailer had it out three times already we love it


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Woooohoooo! Another Texan!

Welcome to the forum.

Congrats on your new Outback. I used to havew a 26RS, too. It was our first trailer.

Hey, keep an eye out for Texas Outbacker rallies......there's one in Fredericksburg in October. You're cordially invited to join us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats!! Your going to love your Outback. (And this forum)


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations! We picked up the same year and model this April and have loved using it this summer - 21 nights out and 6 more planned if we can before hockey season kicks into gear for the boys. We moved up from a pop up and are thrilled with how this fits our family of 5 to a 't'. Enjoy your Outback!!!


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> Congratulations! We picked up the same year and model this April and have loved using it this summer - 21 nights out and 6 more planned if we can before hockey season kicks into gear for the boys. We moved up from a pop up and are thrilled with how this fits our family of 5 to a 't'. Enjoy your Outback!!!


Crazy - we have hockey kids too and are planning to use our Outback as "hockey housing" when we have away games! Now just to figure out where to hang the stinky gear after the games.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

COCostas said:


> Congratulations! We picked up the same year and model this April and have loved using it this summer - 21 nights out and 6 more planned if we can before hockey season kicks into gear for the boys. We moved up from a pop up and are thrilled with how this fits our family of 5 to a 't'. Enjoy your Outback!!!


Crazy - we have hockey kids too and are planning to use our Outback as "hockey housing" when we have away games! Now just to figure out where to hang the stinky gear after the games.
[/quote]

Costas, Years ago I picked up a Shock Doctor system when they cleared out their old and brought in a new style. We do not use this for a hockey bag, too much wear and tear on it. I built a shelf for it in my garage and when the boys get home (I have 9, 13 and 48 year old 'boys' that play) gear goes in the Shock Doctor and gets dried out and then gets hung on hockey trees in our basement. No wetness = no odor as it is the bacteria that grows in those damp, sweaty condiitons that causes the odor. When we do tournaments, I break down the bag and bring it with us. It would never last used as a regular bag, at least not how my boys go through hockey bags, but it's been well worth whatever cost. Used to be my furbnace would circulate hockey gear smell throughout the house, yuck, total yuck. When the blower motor dies, I can easily replace just it.


----------



## royt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome
Mike i would like to go to the rally i have lots of family around SA but im all out of vacation this year and thats a long haul from here on a weekend
Thanks again
Roy


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats & Welcome!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!

Happy Camping!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!








Is it time to go Camping?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Outback!! Enjoy!


----------

